# Snook are coming back!



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice! Southern Banana? We've gotten some nice snook around there lately.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Good things happen to good people.

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Hard to be beat Sunrise on the water!!!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

JD I've had better luck with the Indian river, for snook. Seems like they like the rocky shore lines. Plus moving water wind swept, here in the river. All were caught on top water and shrimp imitators. The mangoes are thick also, the big ones hit suspended plugs, white color. Red jim thx cast flys to them would be fun also. George come on over at the end of June for a couple day adventure.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds like a good day on top water. The snook are defenetly on the come back.


----------



## howl (Jul 1, 2015)

Snook on topwater...man! Nice pics.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Been fishing from the lagoon to Pineda and finding some reds,snook,and mangroves. Put my sons friend on his 1st snook which was fun. It's hot but the fishing can be good in the morning. All caught on top water, stick shad, and one on shrimp.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Lookin good Shannon!


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice report


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

NICE!!!!


----------

